# Urology coding need help...



## nbutts25

I am new to the Urology coding and need some help...

Op report states...
cystoscope inserted per uretha w/ following observations: the bladder mucosa demonstrates no evidence of inflammatory or neoplastic lesion. the right and left ureteral orifices are in the normal position

the left ureteral orifice was cannulated using a ureteral catheter and a sensor guidewire was passed to the level of the renal pelvis on the left under floroscopic guidence...

a semirigid ureteroscope was passed into the left ureter and advanced to the distal ureter and a narrow area was encounter and need to be dilated using a dilating balloon. the ureteroscope was then passed to the level of obstructing stone. the stone was fragmented using the holmium laser and were retreived using a stone basket

CPT codes used was 52344 and 52332 with 51mod

thanks for any help


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi

nscott25 said:


> I am new to the Urology coding and need some help...
> 
> Op report states...
> cystoscope inserted per uretha w/ following observations: the bladder mucosa demonstrates no evidence of inflammatory or neoplastic lesion. the right and left ureteral orifices are in the normal position
> 
> the left ureteral orifice was cannulated using a ureteral catheter and a sensor guidewire was passed to the level of the renal pelvis on the left under floroscopic guidence...
> 
> a semirigid ureteroscope was passed into the left ureter and advanced to the distal ureter and a narrow area was encounter and need to be dilated using a dilating balloon. *the ureteroscope was then passed to the level of obstructing stone. the stone was fragmented using the holmium laser* and were retreived using a stone basket
> 
> CPT codes used was 52344 and 52332 with 51mod
> 
> thanks for any help




I see 52353, LT


----------



## rmiller2012

52353 cysto, ureteroscopy with lithotripsy and stone basket extraction .
(52332-59 for the stent if doc inserted one. )  
74485-26 for the professional component of the dilation of the ureters under radiological supervision and then....
76000-26-59 for the fluoroscopy.

Use your -LT modifier       

What was your primary diagnosis??  was it stricture or stones???


----------



## bziegman

per CCI edits, 52332 AND 52353 do not bundle, why would we then use a modifier 59. A more appropriate modifier would be 51


----------

